# Torch coral



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi,

I had a torch coral with 4 heads and it died in 3 days. 
When I broke of from my rock it's skeleton was very fragile, and I find two of this things inside its skeleton body.
Any body has an Idea what is it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a flat worm to me. That's what would have killed your torch. Dip any other torches or euphyllia you have as the same results may happen. Also maybe invest in a 6 line wrasse as they should snack on them.


----------



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

